
Ask HN: How do you manage your reading list? - painted
Hey all, I was wondering how do you handle your reading lists. 
I found myself constantly having tens of tabs open with interesting articles to read later, interesting project&#x2F;library on github that I&#x27;d like to look into at some point, interesting blogs that I&#x27;d like to explore more. And to make the things worse have the same situation on my phone.<p>what systems do you have to easily save links for later consumption? I tried different things like pocket and Instapaper, but didn&#x27;t really work well enough. In browsers reading lists and bookmarks don&#x27;t work either since different devices and no tags plus can have loads of duplicates :(
======
buboard
check the bookmarklet here: [https://pinplz.com/](https://pinplz.com/)

~~~
painted
interesting, thanks for the link, but it doesn't look like a good solution for
mobile, seems to be desktop oriented

